# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  مشکل در restore کردن دیتابیس

## moeinih

با سلام 
من وقتی میخوام دیتابیسم رو بازیابی کنم (از داخل sql server) این خطا رو بهم میده لطفا راهنمایی کنید:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما وقتی دارید Restore میکنید گزینه With Recovery رو انتخاب کردید؟ یا دارید Log ها رو بازیابی میکنید؟

----------


## moeinih

من همون فایل پشتیبان یعنی bak رو بازیابی میکنم ولی گزینه with recovery که میگین نمیدونم کجاست؟

----------


## Reza Safa

من هم این مشکل و دارم
کمک کنید لطقا

----------


## Ishtar_4552

با سلام به دوستان
من هم چنين مشكلي دارم.
جهت بازیابی اطلاعات دیتابیس هم به صورت زیر عمل می کنم:
1-      بک کانکشن استرینگ می سازم که با دیتابیس master ارتباط برقرار کند. 2-      دستور اس کیو ال زیر را در CommadText قرار می دهم:  cmd.CommandText =”use master Select spid From master..sysprocesses where dbid=db_id('NBDB’)”
  



(NBDB نام دیتابیسی هست که قبلا از اون بک آپ گرفته شده و الان می خوام اطلاعاتش رو بازیابی کنم.)

 3- (جهت از بین بردن کانکشن های قبلی) نتیجه اجرای دستور اس کیو ال بالا رو در SqlReader قرار میدم به صورت زیر:   while (SqlReader.Read())
    {
     string SPID = SqlReader.GetString(1);
     cmd.CommandText = string.Concat("Kill ", SPID);
     cmd.ExecuteNonQuery()
    }
   3-      بعد هم برای بازیابی  از دستور زیر استفاده می کنم:  Use master restore database ‘NBDB’ from disk = E:\Backup1.bak

ولیموقع اجرا  این خطا رو می ده:

 *The tail of the log for the database "NBDB" has not been backed up. Use BACKUP LOG WITH NORECOVERY to backup the log if it contains work you do not want to lose. Use the WITH REPLACE or WITH STOPAT clause of the RESTORE statement to just overwrite the contents of the log**.* *RESTORE DATABASE is terminating abnormally**.* *Changed database context to 'master**'.* ممنون می شم اگه راهکاری ارائه بدید.. متشکرم

----------


## baktash.n81@gmail.com

سلام
شما مطمئن هستین که Full Backup گرفتین ؟؟

----------


## manij_mhm

با هر نوعی پایگاه داده رو ساختید، فقط با همون قابل ریکاوری هست. مثلا اگه با sql express ایجاد کردید ریکاوری روبا sql express انجام بدید.

----------


## ciscozagros

من می خوام بک آپ یک دیتابیس رو به یه دیتا بیس دیگه ریستور کنم توی 2008 کمک کنید :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## amiriking

سلام دوست عزیز . همونجوری که در ارور مشاهده میکنید گفته زمان گرفتن بکاپ باید از log هم بکاپ بگیرین 
backup log with norecovery
و یا باید در قسمت ریستور از with replace و یا  with stopat استفاده کنید
من که از with replace استفاده کردم درست شد. ولی مشکلی که داره اینه که اطلاعات جدید پاک میشه.

حالا اگر کسی راه حلی داره برای پاک نشدن اطلاعات جدید ممنون میشم یه راهنمایی بکنید.

----------

